# What's in the box? Griot's GR3 Mini Rotary Polisher!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*What's in the box? Griot's GR3 Mini Rotary Polisher!*

Griot's Garage just introduced their brand new GR3 Mini Rotary Polisher. Below you'll find LOTS of PICTURES to show you everything that comes in the box PLUS a detailed overview of the tool itself.

I know before anyone purchases a tool, they want to gather as much information as they can to enable them to make the right decision and this is especially true when it comes to tools. So take a look at the pictures below with my commentary and if you have any questions - please post them to this thread and I promise to do my best to answer them.

Like all Griot's Garage products, the packaging is not only descriptive and professionally laid out, in this case the box also serves as a storage case and a carry case.



















When you first open the box you'll find a chart that you can attach to your garage wall for quick reference for available pads and products.



















Under the chart and the packaging tray, you'll find the polisher and the storage bag for all the included backing plates, tools, brushes, warranty card, owner's manual etc.










*To the side of the polisher are to rotary extensions. Don't forget to remove these so they don't get lost or accidentally thrown away.*










*After removing the tool, under the tray you'll find the power cord.*










*Here's everything removed from the box except the wall chart.*










*Here's the owner's manual.*










*Here are a set of spare carbon brushes.* (removed from their plastic storage bag)










*The GR3 comes with 3 backing plates - 3", 2" and a 1" size options. *

These small size backing plates actually come in real handy for doing intricate work on thin panels or in tight areas.

*Here's the 3" backing plate.*










*Here's the 2" backing plate.*










*And the 1" backing plate. *










*Griot's always includes a Griot's "Fan Sticker".* :xyxthumbs:










*The registration card for you tool is included in the storage bag - don't stall out, fill it out and send it in. *

_Griot's has one of the best warranties for their tools in the car detailing industry._










*Rotary Polisher Extensions *

Here's the 70mm extension, which is about 2.75 inches in length










*Here's the 50mm extension which is about 2 inches in length.*










*This is the Extension Wrench - you use this to tighten the extension snug onto the spindle.*










*The GR3 comes with a quick-connect 18 gauge rubber power cord.*










*I hand zipper pouch to store all the tools, backing plates and other items so they don't get lost.*










*Storage box is also a carry case*

And a nice feature about the box the tool comes in is the built-in carry handle. It's so much easier to carry a box with a handle than it is to actually hold and carry a box. If you're a professional detailer you'll likely remove the tool and all the accessories and then throw the box away. But if you're an enthusiast, aka a weekend warrior, chances are you'll want to keep the box to store the tools and accessories in when not in use.










That's wraps up what's in the box, next we'll take a closer look at the tool itself.

:buffer:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued....

*Now let's take a close-up look at the tool itself...*










In the below pictures we'll take a look at the same features on the actual tool as shown on this diagram in the Owner's Manual.










*Ergonomic Textured Rubber Grips*

All around the tool, basically anyplace it would be natural to grip and hold the tool while operating it - you'll find textured rubber overmold to make it easier and less fatiguing to use this polisher. Nice touch. :xyxthumbs:




























*Even finger grooves on the forward portion of the head of the tool.*



















*Rubber Tool Rest*
You don't know how much you appreciate a tool rest on the back of a tool until you use a tool without one. This simply allows the tools to lay flat upside down without falling over.










*This rubber section here is also a tool rest.*










*Ambidextrous Speed Control Dial - adjustable from either side of the tool for left or right hand operators.*



















*Carbon Brush Inspection Cap - Convenient location making it easy to inspect and/or replace the carbon brushes. *
(for some tools, the brushes are enclosed inside the tool body)










*Power tools like these have a set of 2 brushes - thus two brush inspection caps.. These caps are removed using a simple flat head screwdriver.*










*Fresh air intake screen - allows fresh air to enter the tool body for cooling purposes while filtering out debris to keep the inside of the tool clean.*










*There's a fresh air filter screen on each side of the tool.*










*Dual-Pivot Variable Speed Trigger Throttle*










*The center of the trigger is on an axis that enable it to pivot or be depressed from either side. *



















This dual pivot variable speed trigger is a nice and also unique feature that enables the user to run or feather the speed from different hand-holds on the tool body.










*Speed Trigger Lock Button *










*Quick Connect or Disconnect Power Cord Design*










*To insert or remove - simply depress the locking tab on the underside of the cord end.*




























*Strain Relief Connector for long cord life*










*Spindle Lock Button - to lock the spindle in place when tightening a backing plate or extension onto the spindle*










*There are flat spots on the spindle where the spindle lock pushrod engages to hold the spindle from rotating*










*Here's the 3" backing plate installed.*










*All backing plates use 5/8" U.S. Standard Coarse Thread - this is standard for all U.S. rotary type tools.*










*Installing the 2" backing plate*



















*Installing the 1" backing plate*



















*The Griot's GR3 comes with 2 backing plate extensions. *

You can use these by themselves or attach them together for a total of 5 inches of extension reach into tight areas.

*Here's the 70mm extension, which is close to 3" long.*










*To use the extension you simply thread onto the spindle and then attach the backing plate of choice or the other extension for extended reach.*














































*The Griot's GR3 with a 70mm extension and a 3" backing plate*



















*Wrench Slots - Both extension have cut-out slots where you can attach the Extension Wrench to tighten the extension to the spindle.*



















*The Griot's GR3 with a 50mm extension and a 1" backing plate*










*The Griot's GR3 with both the 50mm and the 70mm extension connected and a 1" backing plate*










The Griot's Garage GR3 Rotary Polisher










My comments...

A compact, lightweight rotary polisher is a great addition to your car detailing tool arsenal. With the assortment of backing plates and extension plus all the available buffing pads, there's simply no place on a car that needs paint correction or polishing that you cannot reach. With the powerful 6 AMP and 700 Watt motor, there's always more than enough power for any detailing job.

With an RPM range of a low of 800 RPM to 2500 RPM you have all the RPM range you need for any correction or polishing work with the dual pivot variable speed trigger throttle locked into place using the trigger lock button. For careful or surgical buffing you can feather the trigger and control the RPM from zero to 800 RPM.

For most of us, we can tackle the larger flatter panels with a Griot's orbital polisher. But there are always times and places where the best tool for the job is a rotary polisher and all the power it brings to the table and in the case of the Griot's Garage GR3 - all the finesse it brings to the table.

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued....

Here's a brand new video with Rod Kraft from Griot's Garage. In this video we take a look at the latest tools from Griot's Garage including,

The GR3 Rotary Polisher
The BOSS 21 - 21mm Long Stroke Random Orbital Polisher
The Boss 15 - 15mm Long Stroke Random Orbital Polisher
The G9 - 9mm Short Stroke Random Orbital Polisher
The G8 8mm Short Stoke Random Orbital Polisher

Plus all the current and new Griot's buffing pads!

*Check it out!*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

And just to note,

I'm not sure if Griot's sells much outside of the U.S.A. but since I just wrote this for the AGO forum I figured I might as well share it here in case anyone was ever interested in the Griot's tools.

I know DW has an extensive reach all around the world.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Very comprehensive review there Mike, thanks for sharing your thoughts again :thumb:

Not something that I'm in the market for at the moment but a very enjoyable and interesting read


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks a great little polisher


----------

